# Cwbc



## GAbigdon (Sep 30, 2013)

CWBC is at Bear Creek Saturday October the 5th . Blast off by 7am -----AND THEIR IS NO SLOT LIMIT


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Sep 30, 2013)

We didnt make it to the first one but we will be there on saturday. Cant wait to see what the weights will be with no slot limit.


----------



## Todd71673 (Oct 2, 2013)

How did you talk the "Powers that be" into that?


----------



## GAbigdon (Oct 2, 2013)

the DNR did away with it .Was gone on the 17th


----------



## GAbigdon (Oct 4, 2013)

See you all in the AM


----------



## bsanders (Oct 4, 2013)

Gonna be a good one!! See yall in the AM!


----------



## LIPS (Oct 6, 2013)

We'll?


----------



## bsanders (Oct 6, 2013)

Danny Colquitt and his partner won it with 17+ lbs. big fish was 5.09, I think. 2nd had 13 something.


----------



## LIPS (Oct 6, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## GAbigdon (Oct 15, 2013)

CWBC will be at High Falls Saturday the 19th. See you all their


----------



## jack butler (Oct 16, 2013)

do you think it be a smaller turnout because of opening of deer season


----------



## Steve78 (Oct 16, 2013)

jack butler said:


> do you think it be a smaller turnout because of opening of deer season



When I was running CWBC, opening day of deer season was always one of our biggest draws believe it or not. It was usually at a better lake then high falls though


----------



## jack butler (Oct 18, 2013)

is there any charge to use the ramp


----------



## Randall (Oct 18, 2013)

I haven't been to a State Park in a couple of years but believe it's $5 to park. There are two ramps as well and I don't know which they are going out of.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Oct 18, 2013)

Buck Creek Park is the ramp I am sure.


----------



## revoslinger (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah it's $5


----------



## GAbigdon (Oct 18, 2013)

And yes buck creek


----------



## GAbigdon (Oct 31, 2013)

CWBC Will be at Fort Yargo this Saturday the 2ed see you their


----------



## jack butler (Nov 6, 2013)

where is the ramp at horton


----------



## Steve78 (Nov 9, 2013)

I believe it's called Antioch rd, the road dead ends into the park and u get in by automatic gates, usually a line waiting on the gates. How will u be coming?? Interstate??


----------



## Rattlin Rogue (Nov 15, 2013)

Isn't Horton tomorrow?


----------

